# Where to show



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

When or maybe if Jonah finally matures in the next year, I would like to consider having him shown in the breed ring.I found out his mother was slow to mature. My dilemma is that a regular show here in Washington can have 70+ Goldens showing. Is there a region of the country that would be more condusive to smaller shows? I don't want to just throw money out the window to put him in the ring not knowing how he will stack up.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would ask your breeder (or mentor or handler, if you're using one) which shows tend to be on the smaller side. They know what shows draw the bigger entries. Remember that you need the majors though.... and I was advised by a number of people (including some wise GRFers) not to have my dog "out" until he's ready. He's been shown but we're just showing him intermittently until our handler thinks he's ready to win. I have looked at catalogs from shows in Hawaii though recently, they look to be on the smaller side. (I'm just sayin'! )


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I live in Oregon, there are so many shows to go to in the pacific northwest. you can find shows with low numbers by going to infodog or onofrio both allow you to see what the breed count was for the year before. if you have any questions please feel free to contact me directly if you have more questions


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Come to Idaho!! We have a few shows and I think other than Alaska and Hawaii have the lowest point schedule in the country due to our lack of goldens here....Boise puts on a nice show in the fall! I haven't been to the few others we hold, but probably will within the next year.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd love to know the answer to this too! Copley is going to the NY State specialty, and 80 goldens are entered.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You can also check onofrio and AKC for entries of previous years if you want to start small. I do browse those sites often, and there are smaller shows in the Pacific NorthWest as far as golden entries.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I will start looking at some of the previous shows. Oregon and Idaho are driveable thank goodness. Jill, good luck and I'm sure Copley will show very nicely. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The thing is, so many of them are gorgeous! It is really intimidating.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> The thing is, so many of them are gorgeous! It is really intimidating.


He'll do great! Are you showing him in sweeps too?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Seriously, sometimes it is all about the"handler." I have seen judges look only at the "faces" on the other end of the leash. I have been at a 4 day show and have seen when an owner/breeder/handler comes for one day only and both of the dogs are put up: one is WD and the other is WB. I have seen East/West legged dogs WD because of who is on the other end of the leash... As an owner who only likes to show in obedience, I find it frustrating that if you do not have the handler du jour for your area, you are out of luck.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> He'll do great! Are you showing him in sweeps too?


Diana Mason is going to show him in 12-18. I did enter him in sweeps for the New England Sporting at Fitchburg, MA. He chews his pants, so I have to really keep the bitter apple on there.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Diana Mason is going to show him in 12-18. I did enter him in sweeps for the New England Sporting at Fitchburg, MA. He chews his pants, so I have to really keep the bitter apple on there.


I was only able to show Jack in sweeps once. At the April and May specialties in our area he'll be too old  It's really fun, I think it's great you're doing it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't agree about smaller shows. I think the judging at smaller shows tends to be a lot more random, you get judges who are judging 20 different breeds that day and sometimes can't pick out a good golden from a group of bulldogs.
At the bigger shows, you get judges who are hired just to judge the goldens and maybe a couple other breeds. They were brought in specifically for their knowledge of the golden breed standard.
I was told this by a very well known handler, after Tito had taken 3 majors (2 of them 4 pointers) and then in 3 or 4 shows couldn't beat 3 or 4 other dogs for his last point. The handler told me to quit entering small shows, and told me why. I entered him in a bigger show (major that broke) and sure enough he got the 2 point win to finish.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Iyou get judges who are judging 20 different breeds that day and sometimes can't pick out a good golden from a group of bulldogs.
> The handler told me to quit entering small shows, and told me why. I entered him in a bigger show (major that broke) and sure enough he got the 2 point win to finish.


:wavey: Thank you! The first part of this is really funny, and the second part is completely useful and helpful. I am very intimidated trying to learn all this stuff. People keep FBing me not to show to a particular judge or to chase another one who likes Copley's "family". I just don't have the funds, mobility, or experience to do that. Maybe I will leave him in the NY specialies after reading this and just let it play out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't agree about smaller shows.


I can definitely see that but bigger shows are more intimidating! But of course, it also seems tracking down majors for a singled out dog is a major PIA. So I can see going big...


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Seriously, sometimes it is all about the"handler." I have seen judges look only at the "faces" on the other end of the leash. I have been at a 4 day show and have seen when an owner/breeder/handler comes for one day only and both of the dogs are put up: one is WD and the other is WB. I have seen East/West legged dogs WD because of who is on the other end of the leash... As an owner who only likes to show in obedience, I find it frustrating that if you do not have the handler du jour for your area, you are out of luck.


 
I am an owner/breeder/handler but not consider myself as a pro. I have finished plenty of our dogs on my own and also dogs that belong to others. It is a matter of learning which judges will be political and which ones will judge the dogs and then showing to them


----------



## GoldenGirl5 (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't mean to sound naive (which I am  ) But what is sweeps? And what is the difference from regular showing?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Seriously, sometimes it is all about the"handler." I have seen judges look only at the "faces" on the other end of the leash. I have been at a 4 day show and have seen when an owner/breeder/handler comes for one day only and both of the dogs are put up: one is WD and the other is WB. I have seen East/West legged dogs WD because of who is on the other end of the leash... As an owner who only likes to show in obedience, I find it frustrating that if you do not have the handler du jour for your area, you are out of luck.


There are "handler" judges. Like Harbourview said, note them and don't bother showing to them. There are however, plenty of judges who will judgte the dogs in front of them. That said, the owner-handler still has to do a good job of presenting the dog so that the best features are highlighted and the weaknesses are downplayed--haven't seen a perfect dog yet. As for a dog who stood east-west getting put up, so what? It is a fault just like short upper arms and upright shoulders are a fault--both are deviations from the ideal described in the standard. Consider that the judge that put up that dog decided that as a whole, that dog best fit the standard in his/her eye on that day. To toss a dog out because of one feature that is not a DQ when it may have other very strong features is fault judging, and fault judging does not make for good judging. I have a boy who JAMed owner handled at a GRCC National and he has one foot on which he tends to stand easty. The judge still selected him from the 50+ champions entered because she could appreciate his overall package-- balance, type, movement, fitness and expression--despite that shortcoming.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley won his 12-18 class at the specialty yesterday, so I am relieved and pleased. It is all new to me.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley won his 12-18 class at the specialty yesterday, so I am relieved and pleased. It is all new to me.


That's awesome!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! great win!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks. I know it isnt a big deal, but he won the next day too. It makes me happy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well it IS a big deal, it tells you he's going to be winning a lot


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think it's a big deal too! Especially with a large entry like a specialty!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> well it IS a big deal, it tells you he's going to be winning a lot


Yup-it's always good news when you are placing consistently but when you are consistently in the top 2 places-well, that's very good news


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Greater Lowell Kennel Club, Inc.	01/14/2011	Mrs. Pat A. Mowbray-Morgan	Puppy, 12-18 Mo Dogs	2
Merrimack Valley Kennel Club, Inc.	01/16/2011	Mrs. Carol Tobin Murray	Puppy, 12-18 Mo Dogs	2
Merrimack Valley Kennel Club, Inc.	01/17/2011	Douglas A. Johnson	Puppy, 12-18 Mo Dogs	2
Elm City Kennel Club	02/19/2011	Mrs. Madeleine B. Fish	Puppy, 12-18 Mo Dogs	1
First Company Governor's Foot Guard Athletic Association	02/20/2011	Ronald H. Menaker	Puppy, 12-18 Mo Dogs	1
Hudson Valley Specialty 1st
Rockland KC 1st
Rockland KC 2nd


----------

